# 208Y panel boards



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I've bought a couple of 60+ space Siemens bolt on style panelboards before. One was 3 phase and one was single phase. They're badass if you need the extra spaces!!


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm going through the Siemens web page, and it's difficult to figure anything out.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> I'm looking for a 208Y panel board. 60/60. Do they make those?
> I found 225a 42/42. But nothing larger. Someone must make a 200 or 225a 60/60
> 
> MLO. Copper buss if possible.
> ...


I know Semeins do make them and CH side too make that also..


I am sure other brands do make that if you request it . 

Ya the 60 space verison is nice but make sure you get wide tub verison once you get over 42 space IMO the 20 inch tub work better than 14 or 16 inch tub verison so you have more room in there. 


if you still have hard time to navigate it let us know we can post a link so you can hit it directally.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

What I see is the 72 & 84 space panel board is rated for French only. (Canada). Not for USA.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I think it might be cheaper to just use two in a row with feed thru lugs on the first and mlo on the 2nd.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

frenchelectrican said:


> I know Semeins do make them and CH side too make that also..
> 
> 
> I am sure other brands do make that if you request it .
> ...


All the Siemens panelboards, not loadcenters, 250A and under come in a 20" width. The 60+ space ones are just taller.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

I just got a 66 circuit Siemens p1 series 200A MLO panel. So yes they make them.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Maximum number of circuits in a panelboard is 42. NEC not sure what section


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Tonedeaf said:


> Maximum number of circuits in a panelboard is 42. NEC not sure what section


It was 42 untill the 2014 or perhaps 2011 code. The cmp eliminated that reuirement.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Tonedeaf said:


> Maximum number of circuits in a panelboard is 42. NEC not sure what section





Ultrafault said:


> It was 42 untill the 2014 or perhaps 2011 code. The cmp eliminated that reuirement.


It was 42 for long time until few years back I think pretty much on 2011 code they did change that.

But just beaware that some local or state did keep their addmentend to keep restricted to 42 circuits tops. 

I know state of wisconsin did took 42 off the list but there are couple local area will not go over 42.

In Philippines we have no limitation of the circuits on panelboard so we are right on par with NEC codes.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Tonedeaf said:


> Maximum number of circuits in a panelboard is 42. NEC not sure what section


looks like somebody forgot to take their code class back in 2010 :thumbup:


----------

